# Update installs Windows 10 downloader.



## joe957 (Mar 2, 2015)

The following does not surprise me at all.



> Microsoft has released an optional update that enables additional capabilities for Windows Update notifications when new updates are available to the user. We discovered the update is actually a downloader for Windows 10 which will notify the user that Microsofts upcoming operating system can be downloaded.


"Posted 05 April 2015 13:54 CEST by  Jan Willem Aldershoff"

http://www.myce.com/news/windows-update-silently-installs-windows-10-downloader-75647/


----------



## mpeet611 (Dec 16, 2013)

I'm also not surprised that microsoft made an update that will advertize windows 10. Before they ended all support for xp they made a similar update that would tell everybody when xp support would end. Since this update is optional i'm not installing it on any windows 7 machine i use because i don't want my desktop showing annoying ads for windows 10.


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

KB3035583 is the one.
I did install it, but I have just un-installed it and it did remove the extra folder so I presume it removed all of it.
I have no intention of upgrading Windows.
I will report if it causes any hiccups.


----------



## mpeet611 (Dec 16, 2013)

Windows update automatically installed the update & i don't remember how to uninstall it. Could you please tell me how to remove the update dave?


----------



## joe957 (Mar 2, 2015)

Control Panel>Programs and Features>View Installed Updates. Search for update, once found right click on it and uninstall.


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

Ta Joe!

Yes most updates can be removed that way.
The only thing you need to be careful of is if there is a later update that depends on the one you remove.


----------



## mpeet611 (Dec 16, 2013)

Thanks for your response. If there's a chance a future update will need this one should i risk uninstalling it or should i leave it.


----------



## joe957 (Mar 2, 2015)

mpeet611 said:


> Thanks for your response. If there's a chance a future update will need this one should i risk uninstalling it or should i leave it.


From my understanding of the linked article. The only future update that will need this ( KB3035583) is the 'auto' update to Windows 10.



> Users that dont want to receive the upgrade advertisements should simply not install the recommend update.


----------



## mpeet611 (Dec 16, 2013)

Since i don't plan on upgrading to windows 10 i guess it's safe to uninstall the update.


----------

